# Adding a Java Fern and Marimo Moss Balls to unplanted tank



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

So I ordered some Moss Balls and bought one Java Fern to try some live plants with my tanks. I want to keep it really simple with things that don't need planting in the substrate (e.g., remain loose, or attach to a rock), or special lights or TLC.

I plan to rinse them carefull with tap water and put them into the tanks. All tanks have basic led lighting. 

Is there anything else I need to know? Will the Java Fern impact how often I need to change the water? There is only one betta in a 3.8 gal tank where the Java Fern will go. Does the fern need the betta waste to fertilize it?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

Make sure you tie the java fern to driftwood! 
The fish poop is good for the plants, in moderation. I take my driftwood right out of the tank while cleaning. You probably only need a once weekly 50% water change. Maybe another small one. Good luck!


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

Thanks! I tied the java fern to a rock. I have some driftwood but I hate how it turns the water so brown so I took it out. I liked the java fern so much I bought 2 more, so now I have 2 java ferns in the 3.8 gallon tank, and one java ferns in the 2.6 gallon. I like the idea of just removing the plants when cleaning the tank.

I think the presence of some real plants makes the silk ones look more believable. Moss balls have yet to arrive, but my 3rd tank will get at least two if not all three since he doesn't have any live plants in there yet.

I hope the plants will keep my fish happier and healthier.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

And here is the semi-finished product:

Fluval View 3.8 Gallon with my Butterfly Super Delta Freebie and new plants:



And my Marineland 360 2.6 Gallon with my veiltail Huckleberry.


----------



## carefreesparrow (Mar 24, 2014)

Java fern was an excellent call, you wont need to do much, it wont need much light or any réal special attention. You will see some Brown spots forming on the undersides of the leaves soon, dont freak out those will soon form new rhizomes and bud new leaves. If youd like to expodite that process some liquid fertilization goes a long way (seacham flourish) its cheap and youd only Need like 1 er 2 ml a week. Id Also suggest java Moss as opposed to your marimo. Eats up alot of ammonia and Is Also very low maintenance. Nice looking betta by the way.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

Carefreesparrow- Thank you for the suggestions. Is the Marimo harmful in some way? I already ordered them from Ebay, but if they are going to hurt my fish I can keep them out. Or is it that you just like Java Moss better? I have not been able to find Java Moss at any of the stores around here :-(.

Thanks for the compliment on my betta. Poor blue guy is recovering from some fit rot that took hold while I was on vacation. I am learning more about how to not let that happen again. I think the plants will help too.


----------



## carefreesparrow (Mar 24, 2014)

Nah marimo balls are alright, just make sure to flip it around once à week er so to keep it from turning brownish, they dont do to much to help out your tank really in my experience other then look kind of cool. Java Moss Is just much thirstier for ammonia, it took like 2 weeks for my ammonia levels to reach .25 in my 2.5 gallon with betta and 1 cup of Moss.


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

Sparrow is right. The marimo is a kind of an algae, so its NOT a plant and wont help take in excess nitrates. Although Java Fern is great, try to maybe dabble with other plants, such as Guppy Grass or Subwassertang. Both will do great in low light conditions.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Get some liquid fertilizer, too. I use Seachem Flourish. Fish waste is not enough to fertilize the plants properly.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

why does java fern have to be tied to something? I just put min in the gravel and for the past 2 months its been doing well...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

mpooyan83 said:


> why does java fern have to be tied to something? I just put min in the gravel and for the past 2 months its been doing well...


It has a rhizome like Anubias. When rhizomes are planted along with the roots they sometimes rot so. To be safe the advice is to keep the rhizome above the substrate or plant roots-only.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

carefreesparrow said:


> If youd like to expodite that process some liquid fertilization goes a long way (seacham flourish) its cheap and youd only Need like 1 er 2 ml a week.


I just ordered some because I have some anubias now that look sort of yellow and the leaves are curling a bit. I hope the flourish will perk them up.


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice! Where are you ordering your plants from?


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

umarnasir335 said:


> Nice! Where are you ordering your plants from?


I ordered the Marimos on ebay. The Java Fern and Anubias are from Petco. I just ordered some Java Moss on ebay tonight as well because I cannot find it locally.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Once a week isn't enough to dose Flourish. It needs to at least every other day. I do dose half-strength because I have inverts and I'm paranoid.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Once a week isn't enough to dose Flourish. It needs to at least every other day. I do dose half-strength because I have inverts and I'm paranoid.


Okay good to know!


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use Seachem Flourish Root Tabs instead of dosing flourish. Follow the instructions on it and it should last about 3-4 monthes before you have to put new tabs in your substrate. so far they have been working great for me.

http://www.amazon.com/Seachem-Flour...=1402323522&sr=1-1&keywords=seachem+root+tabs

It's just a more convinient way of doing the same thing it seems.


----------



## carefreesparrow (Mar 24, 2014)

Flourish tabs are great for stemmed, rooted plants that draw nutrients from substrate, flourish liquid is great for annubias and java as they draw right from the water column. In my .33 gal I use both.. and only 6 ml a week. Everything is fine.


----------



## carefreesparrow (Mar 24, 2014)

Sorry that's 33 not .33 lol


----------

